# Crituqe Dana



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

O I know I have been nasty here in crituqe so this is possibly waving the proverbial red rag before the bull LOL!! But here are some piccies of Dana.

Fire away











































Well??


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Dana looks a little "downhill" Do you have any other pics of Dana standing still and square?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Whats that supposed to mean? She's not sway back if thats what you mean...........She has got quite low withers though


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Downhill means that their butt is higher than their withers. It's sometimes sought after because horses with that tend to have smoother trots.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, can't really critique those, sorry. Cute mare though.


----------



## aussie (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree, looks downhill to me, work a lot on her topline and she should be quite nice!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well her trot is glass smooth...........But her canter isnt LOL!!!!


Hey aussie how do you work on her topline? Like what excersises can I do?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are some more piccies for you to crituqe

























So what do you think apart from the fact she is so fat she looks like a QH?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of her front legs. Her knees don't look exactly straight.


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Think she looks sweet. Nice coloring and a pretty face, but her mane and tail are sad.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She's pretty!
Just a couple things:
- Needs a little more topline muscle (working her in a frame will do this)
- Neck is set a little low on her wither


Can you set her up square? The way she's standing in the third picture of the second set of pictures makes her look like she's standing inder herself with her hind legs...

Pretty color though!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,
The photos are difficult to give a critique on because they are so small and the horse isnt standing properly for a critique.

From what I can see, the mane thing that stands up to me is the angle of her back legs, I'll assume is just poor standing position in that particular photo and not a problem with her build or other condition.

Her head and neck are not proportionate to her body. I don't find her build downhill as much as it has been described. I do find her a it long tho.

It is difficult to give much more for critique due to the poor quality of the photos. I strongly recommend just getting more and posting them on here.

Cheers


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.
About her mane and tail. I have no idea what to do but keep them brushed and washed. Tips would be helpful.

Her knees are not crooked its just that picture and I will try to get more piccies. 
i can do very little about photo size as the photos are taken with my phone, although I may be able to hire a digital camera and get some decent ones. 

I am aware she needs work on her topline but because of the horse flu very little work has been done.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I'm not fond of her conformation, I do like her color though.

She has a rather flat and long back. She need muscling more than anything, and that can work wonders for you.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks. Any mane and tail tips?


----------

